# Open Catfish Tournament at Buckeye Lake



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello everyone just wanted to let you all know about the May 9 Open Catfish Tournament that will be hosted by the Deer Creek Catfish Association. Tourney hours are 7pm-2am. We will launch out of the Liebs Island ramp. Anybody can fish. Entry is $15.00 per angler. Boat and bank anglers are welcome. For more details visit us at www.deercreekcatfish.com or e-mail me at [email protected].

We had a club tournament there last night May 2nd here were the results....

Lots of nice channels caught last night. All 16 teams that entered the event weighed a limit of catfish. There were 96 fish weighed in for a total weight of 351.6 lbs. 

Here are your winners.... 

1st Place 36.8 lbs. and BigCat(8.4 lbs. channel) Joe Aucreman and Mike Mulrooney 

2nd Place 33.2 lbs. Will Smith and Drew Benner 

3rd Place 30.6 lbs. Mike and Shawn Adcock


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Come on out and join us next Saturday. Great group of anglers and Buckeye Lake is a GREAT numbers lake for catfish.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are a few more...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We have had a great response to this open tourney. I hear predictions of 40 teams. Be cool to see that many out there. Good luck to any of the OGF'rs coming out!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice crowd at Buckeye Lake tonight. I believe there were like 86 people up there. A bunch of very nice channels brought to the scales again. Even had some excitement before the tourny.... two boats recovered that had capsized and a dumpster fire in the parking lot. 

Here are your winners.... 

1st Place 42 lbs. and BIGCAT(10.0 lbs. channel) Tom Long, Criss and Phyllis Sexton 

2nd Place 39 lbs. Eric Brammer, Jack Creed, and Tom Johnson 

3rd Place 37 lbs. Mike and Albert Wahl, and Bill ? 


Thanks to everyone for coming out!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Tom!! sounds like a great event!
Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a good time out there. 119 channels weighed for over 500 lbs.

Site has been updated with full results and pics.

See you this weekend at Point Pleasant/Ohio River if you make the OHCC event.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Tom! My team fished it Saturday night and you guys put on a really great tourney. Nice meeting you before the event as well. We'll definitely fish more of 'em.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, sorry but if I am gonna get my butt handed to me in another tourney, I think Ill stay closer to home this weekend and hit the Catfishmasters of America tourney out of Tanners Creek instead, 2 hrs closer, still will have 25-30 boats and thats just that much sooner the healing can start to occur... Good luck to you guys!
Will post any results later

Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark, those guys down there in Indiana are first class. I've fished against Steve Shipman, Randy Bundy, and some more of that crew. Top notch catfishermen over there!

Catman63, Thanks for coming out and fishing with us! DCCA has a good base group of lake guys. Add some local talent for the opens, and that makes for a great tourney. Buckeye just gets better everytime I fish it. I don't think it can be beat as far as numbers. We had a rough ride out because of the wind, but as soon as we anchored there were five channels flopping in the floor. I turned around to get the scales, and the 6th rod(only rod left in the water) was pegged. Good luck if you make the Paint Creek Open at the end of the month!


----------

